# Cheap Thera Band?



## Comitted_Slinger (Nov 19, 2013)

Until now i have been buying most of my thera band off the website as a practitioner from a friends athletic training mini company. Although this works, i assume that i can get it cheaper somewhere else, and 50 yard thera band gold in particular. Although i do use other thera products in slingshots. Does anyone know where to get some cheap thera band?
Thanks


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Ebay..


----------



## vwgerald (Aug 29, 2013)

Plus 1 on ebay.
That's where I have gotten mine.


----------



## Comitted_Slinger (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks supermonkeyslinger and vwgerald. Will try buying from ebay soon


----------



## Comitted_Slinger (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks SuperMonkeySlinger and vwgerald. Will try buying from ebay soon


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Ebay is the best, as the others mentioned. 
I have heard some gyms sell it, Haven't tested that myself.

I got my first batch of Amazon, though I think Ebay is cheaper


----------

